
So, Chrome has removed the option to have the legacy layout already? - zuttton
I am sure if others are experiencing this but chrome 71 has seemed to remove and essential feature that I really loved which was being able to maintain the legacy ui at:<p>chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;flags&#x2F;#top-chrome-md<p>as normal.<p>but now I think chrome is pushing everyone to have the horrible round corner layout...
======
phnk
I cannot find a fix either, and am getting bored of having to fix Chrome UI.

